# Building a new pc and memory speed.



## fustrun (May 1, 2018)

So i am building a new pc and the first option is RAM i am not sure how ram speed would play a role in loading times, i can currently buy 3000mhz or order 3600mhz from ebay .. the board is z370 aorus gaming 5 by asus z370 chipset with an I7 8700k.

Money is not an issue just want to make sure its really worth it, if it helps i will be loading heavy libraries from evo 960 256gb.


----------



## MarcusD (May 1, 2018)

fustrun said:


> So i am building a new pc and the first option is RAM i am not sure how ram speed would play a role in loading times, i can currently buy 3000mhz or order 3600mhz from ebay .. the board is z370 aorus gaming 5 by asus z370 chipset with an I7 8700k.
> 
> Money is not an issue just want to make sure its really worth it, if it helps i will be loading heavy libraries from evo 960 256gb.



You won't notice a difference for audio work. Spend the difference on a much bigger SSD. That 256gb SSD you have will soon be full!

Also, I think the 8700k only supports up to 64gb of Ram ( off the top of my head) so bare that in mind.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2018)

zero perceptible difference. Save your money


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 1, 2018)

Memory speed does seem to be a bigger factor with Ryzen, not that it's relevant to you, but for anyone else reading who is considering an AMD system for whatever reason.


----------



## MarcusD (May 1, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> Memory speed does seem to be a bigger factor with Ryzen, not that it's relevant to you, but for anyone else reading who is considering an AMD system for whatever reason.



I changed 2400mhz for 3600mhz and saw a neglageble difference tbh in the DAW on a 1800x. Deffinetly see more noticable difference with video frame rates and rendering etc... so worth it if you do those.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 3, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> You won't notice a difference for audio work. Spend the difference on a much bigger SSD. That 256gb SSD you have will so
> 
> Also, I think the 8700k only supports up to 64gb of Ram ( off the top of my head) so bare that in mind.



Even with 32gb ram sticks?


----------



## MarcusD (May 3, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Even with 32gb ram sticks?



https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4_70-GHz

64GB so it should take two sticks of 32gb and work fine. RAM for audio (In a nut shell): 


More RAM = more sample libraries you can load. 
Higher clocked RAM vs Lower Clocked RAM = no noticeable difference in performance.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 3, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4_70-GHz
> 
> 64GB so it should take two sticks of 32gb and work fine. RAM for audio (In a nut shell):
> 
> ...




I had no idea about the 64gb RAM limit with the 8700K.

Glad i didn't pull the trigger.

Thanks.


----------



## DAW PLUS (May 3, 2018)

On AMD it may make a difference, with Intel it doesn't change anything for audio.


----------



## DAW PLUS (May 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Even with 32gb ram sticks?


Be careful, not all boards support 32GB sticks, especially Mini iTX often is limited to 2 x 16GB.


----------



## fustrun (May 4, 2018)

Thank you guys for all the input, i decided to settle down with 64gb of ram 3000hz, i bought a gaming board so i should be ok.
Also got a sweet 960 evo 500gb m.2 SSD got the difference in price.


----------

